# Routing outside edge of a circle



## barryaclarke (Apr 26, 2010)

I am very new so if I am in the wrong forum, please direct me to the proper place. Routing a straight piece of ¾ inch acrylic using a beading bit seems to be straight forward enough when using a table and a guide. What I would like to do is put this rounded edge on a piece of ¾ inch acrylic that is 8 inches in diameter. What advice can people offer me so that I do not mess up while routing the outside edge of an 8 inch acrylic disc?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

barryaclarke said:


> I am very new so if I am in the wrong forum, please direct me to the proper place. Routing a straight piece of ¾ inch acrylic using a beading bit seems to be straight forward enough when using a table and a guide. What I would like to do is put this rounded edge on a piece of ¾ inch acrylic that is 8 inches in diameter. What advice can people offer me so that I do not mess up while routing the outside edge of an 8 inch acrylic disc?


The first shot shows how I routed a true edge on Acrylic. The second one shows a fancy edge on a partly made clock which does not require a template because it is already round, and any shape of bearing cutter can be used but it's important that either a starting pin or better still, the fence be used to feed the disc into the cutter and the disc must be rotated in an anti-clockwise direction.


----------

